# Man Shot Dead While Invading a Home in USA’s Third Most-Armed State



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://www.thetruthaboutguns.com/2...vading-a-home-in-usas-third-most-armed-state/


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Proof that natural selection works......or is it proof that the general law of stupidity works better?


----------



## Pandaz3 (Aug 23, 2018)

Well after the recent complete cave in by Oregon voters, I will look seriously at moving back to Idaho. I can at least sing the state song there as I grew up and went 1-12 there, then the Army and I just never made it back.
Hard to believe there are only half the guns here, but it seems to be the Anti-FA Hq here too
Home invaders welcome here.


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

Play stupid games, win stupid prizes!!


----------



## Hawker800 (Mar 16, 2018)

Love happy endings.


----------

